# The Transmuter's Last Touch OOC thread (DM: Vigwyn)



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 7, 2007)

Alright folks, please use this thread for OOC (out-of-character, for the newbies) discussions about the game.

In the next few days, I will put up a Rogues Gallery thread (where character sheets go), then when we are ready to start playing I will create an IC (in-character) thread.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Game Etiquette*

Please try to follow these "rules of etiquette" for the game.

1) In the IC thread, try to post within 1 day of the DM's latest update. To facilitate this, you will probably want to subscribe to at least the OOC and IC threads, with email notification.

2) Choose a color for your character's thoughts and words. This color should be easy to read against a dark background (i.e., dark blue is probably _not_ a good choice).

3) Try to post in third person, present tense: _Bob attacks the goblin_ instead of _Bob attacked the goblin_ or _I attack the goblin_. Note--characters' thoughts and words should be in first person: _Bob remarks to the others, "I don't like the looks of that statue..."_

4) If you know you will be making a dice roll and wish to make your own rolls, please use Invisible Castle to do so. Please post the link to the roll and always use the same name for making rolls. I will make rolls for you if you don't want to use Invisible Castle, or when you don't know ahead of time that you need a roll (e.g., you set off a trap and need to make a save). I will probably just use regular dice for this unless anyone wants me to also use Invisible Castle.

5) It is a good idea to remind me of your character's important modifiers, feats, special abilities, etc. when you think they might come into play.

6) Short OOC notes can be added to the bottom of your IC post (to remind me of modifiers, set up conditional actions, etc.), but please use the sblock feature for this. If you want to post OOC notes (even short ones) without any IC text, please use the OOC thread.

7) If you have any special requests (I once had a player who absolutely _did not_ want to know how many HPs opposing monsters had left), please let me know as soon as you can and I will try to accommodate them.

8) Be creative and have fun!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for choosing me to join your game Vigwyn. It sounds like a fun adventure. Also, congrats on the new son! I'll smoke a cigar for you.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 7, 2007)

I have added some rules of game etiquette in the second post in this thread. Please read these over carefully and do your best to follow them during the game. Thanks!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 7, 2007)

I have created a Rogues Gallery thread for the game. Please go ahead and post your character sheet there, but *do not make any other posts to that thread*. All other character-related discussion should take place in _this_ thread.

Please do me a favor: As the other players post their character sheets, please look them over for completeness, correct use of the rules, math, etc. If you think you may have found a mistake, please post that here in this OOC thread, so we can get it straightened out before play begins. Thanks!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2007)

hey to all here so far.... I'm gonna go post my chrara in the RG thread..... and again.. thanks for the oppertunity Vigwyn


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2007)

Vigwyn, your posting rules are fair and should be easy to keep straight.  As for myself, I'd prefer you to do all of Norbrit's dice rolling.  I find invisiblecastle cumbersome and a general pain, not to mention somewhat useless if you have a trustworthy DM.

I've posted Norbrit in the Rogue's Gallery; his equipment and skills are updated.  Please check over him and see that I didn't miss anything.  I see that others use different formats for the character sheet; if you have a preference, let me know and I'll change it.  I find the one I use to be easiest and request that my players use it as well, but we all have our favorites.

Also, I can read olive just fine here, but you may have different settings on your monitor.  If it is acceptable, that's what I'll use for Norbrit's speech and thoughts.

To everyone else, welcome.  The first round is on me.

... and quite possibly the second, as well.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to the orange myself.. and was wondering if that was a good color ro go with for my character........


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thanks for choosing me to join your game Vigwyn. It sounds like a fun adventure. Also, congrats on the new son! I'll smoke a cigar for you.



No sweat. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> thanks for the oppertunity Vigwyn



No problem. Happy to have you. Given that you are somewhat new to the PbP thing, I hope that you have a very good experience!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ...I'd prefer you to do all of Norbrit's dice rolling.  I find invisiblecastle cumbersome and a general pain, not to mention somewhat useless if you have a trustworthy DM.



OK. I will roll for you. And I will try to be trustworthy as well. The players' fun will always be my foremost concern.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> I've posted Norbrit in the Rogue's Gallery; his equipment and skills are updated.  Please check over him and see that I didn't miss anything.  I see that others use different formats for the character sheet; if you have a preference, let me know and I'll change it.  I find the one I use to be easiest and request that my players use it as well, but we all have our favorites.



I checked him over. I have to admit that I didn't check every last detail (I mostly trust the players to do the right thing), but what I did see looked great. As long as nobody else finds an error, I think you are good to go.

I also like that character sheet format, but I'm fine with the format the others are using, too.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Also, I can read olive just fine here, but you may have different settings on your monitor.  If it is acceptable, that's what I'll use for Norbrit's speech and thoughts.



Olive looks fine on my screen.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> I'm kinda partial to the orange myself.. and was wondering if that was a good color ro go with for my character........



Orange is great. In fact, that's the color I almost always use for my own characters.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2007)

I try to use teal for my PCs. Let me know if that is okay.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2007)

so you will be rolling for everyone?..... or are some still useing invisablecastle?.... just wanted to make this clear... I completely trust you so either way is no biggie for me... I'd personally like to roll for myself as I was borned the other night and purchaced a new set of dice heh... but I can understand on keeping things fair by keeping track of rolls..... either way we should have alot of fun......


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry, my internet went down for the weekend.  Our modem broke on us lol.  Anyways, glad to see that I'll be getting a chance to play Aust, and here's hoping to a great game and I steal dark green if no one minds


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I try to use teal for my PCs. Let me know if that is okay.



Teal is great.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> so you will be rolling for everyone?..... or are some still useing invisablecastle?.... just wanted to make this clear... I completely trust you so either way is no biggie for me... I'd personally like to roll for myself as I was borned the other night and purchaced a new set of dice heh... but I can understand on keeping things fair by keeping track of rolls..... either way we should have alot of fun......



If you wish to roll for yourself, please use Invisible Castle, always using the same name and posting the link to the roll. Or if you wish, I can roll for you. Your choice.

I totally understand the desire to make your own rolls with actual dice. It's not so much an issue of me trusting you--after all, if this was a one-on-one game and you cheated on rolls, you'd really be cheating yourself, not me. But since there are other players as well, if one person cheats they are really cheating all of the other players. So just to keep it from even arising as an issue, I ask for Invisible Castle.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2007)

as far as I remember Ivellious..... Vigwyn called green for DM stuffs... but I could be wrong..... I would wait for his answer but I wouldn't get your heart set on green just yet hehe

Vigwyn.... if you're going to be rolling for another player.. it's just easier to have you rolling for me as well.....I mean it's just more rolling by other people being done and having to post in the IC thread..... so I'm fine with you rolling for me..... it's not like my rolls with be anything spectacular with a mage and being low levels anyways heh


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Sorry, my internet went down for the weekend.  Our modem broke on us lol.  Anyways, glad to see that I'll be getting a chance to play Aust, and here's hoping to a great game and I steal dark green if no one minds



Thanks for getting your character sheet up. Dark green should work perfectly.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> as far as I remember Ivellious..... Vigwyn called green for DM stuffs...



 You must be thinking of another game, Rathan.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2007)

so I'm wrong.. heh... it happens every once in a GREAT while... hehe


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd like to start the game within the next 2 or 3 days. Here is a bit of background, in case you want to change up some of your equipment before starting the IC portion of the game:

The group has been adventuring together for about a year in their home country of Aggewore, gaining in confidence and skill. One day, you come to the small town of Eldold for some well-earned rest and relaxation. After a night in the local inn, you are approached by the town elders. It seems the townsfolk have recognized you as a bold adventuring group, and the elders have come to ask for your help with a serious problem.

Caravans traveling to and from the town have recently been assaulted by kobold bandits in a series of ambushes; in fact the kobolds have gone so far as to raid several outlying farms. You agree to help the townsfolk, and after making appropriate preparations you set out to find the source of the kobold problem--and destroy it.

Knowing the countryside well, you quickly track the kobold raiders to the vicinity of an old, almost-forgotten catacombs. The cleric Aust has some vague memories of learning about these catacombs in some dusty old tome early in his religious training. The tombs were prepared by the followers of Soleth, an ancient god of peaceful death. Soleth's followers believed that death should be a quiet, dignified event, and they had a particular hatred of undeath. In their time, the priests of Soleth brewed a special draught that they administered to the corpses of the faithful; the drink was designed to prevent them from ever being raised as undead, thereby ensuring their peaceful rest.

The wizard Lazarius is familiar with the catacombs for an entirely different reason. During his training he heard many tales of a famed wizard that once used the abandoned catacombs as an underground laboratory for his experiments in transmutation magic. The transmuter Verdivis performed many mysterious experiments here, slowly increasing his power and fame. Once he had outgrown the catacombs, Verdivis moved on to bigger and better things. But it is said that some of his magic lingers there yet.

Convinced that the kobolds may be using the ancient catacombs as a home base for their raids, the party redoubles its efforts to find the entrance, carefully searching through the thickly overgrown forest...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting start.  I'm ready to go whenever you are.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll double check my equipment today and make sure Zazz is ready to go.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 9, 2007)

Aust is ready anytime


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2007)

I've double checked.... I beleive Laz is ready to go.... I'm ready to start whenever you are Vigwyn....


----------



## Rathan (Apr 10, 2007)

ummmmmm... just read Ivellious' last thread he posted and was wondering.... are we gonna wait for him to take his break from posting?... or are you going to look to an alternate?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2007)

Alright, Zazz is ready. I was hoping I could find a way to purchase a masterwork buckler, but I just didn't have quite enough cash.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2007)

you waiting to creat the IC thread till you're ready to stat Vigwyn?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep. It should be soon. In fact, tonight or tomorrow night. I think I ate something bad, and I'm waiting to see if my nausea goes away before I go to bed. If so, IC starts tonight. If not, tomorrow.

As far as Ivellious's character goes... Hopefully he will be posting again very soon. If needed, I will NPC his character until he returns. Let's just play it by ear for now.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm back! So no worries on npcing Aust


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2007)

Vigwyn.... don't forget to post a link here to make it easy for us to find! thanks in advance...

hey Ivellious.... glad to see you back and in what looks to be a much better mood... I hope all is well now... lets kick some serious kobald ass... woot! hehe


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey all,

The IC thread is now up and running!

See you all there!

Vig


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 18, 2007)

Rathan:

Please try to remember to post in the present tense in the IC thread (see Rule 3 in the second post in this thread). I think the IC thread sounds more consistent and is more fun when everybody is posting in the same tense.

Examples:
Instead of "Laz would say..." write "Laz says..."
Instead of "Laz wanted..." write "Laz wants..."

Thanks a bunch!

Vig


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry..... force of habbit from my irc game.. heh.. I'll TRY to watch that from now on boss


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Your guys' roleplaying is cracking me up, LOL!




I am glad that you are enjoying the role playing.  I am too, though I was a bit concerned that I may be playing Norbrit a bit over the top.  He is definitely a fun character to play!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm actually really enjoying myself on this quest Vigwyn.... the player behind the characters are   have alot of fun with thier characters and so am I... I love how we interact and joke and get serious when we need to.... this is quite possibly the best PbP I've been on so far


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, it looks like we have a conflict of intentions. Aust has the highest initiative, so I'm going to allow a vote here before resolving the action. If you vote for combat, we'll play it as if Aust's attempt to stop you was his action for the surprise round, and the rest plays out according to your already stated actions. If you vote to go for diplomacy, I'll allow everyone else to take back your stated action until that plays out.

So let's see a show of hands.
Are you for A) fighting, or B) diplomacy?

Please let me know ASAP.

Vig

P.S. Rathan, from where Lazarius stands you have line of sight to every single kobold in the room.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

I vote diplomacy as you can see from my post..... I changed my mind about casting.. if I do so... even a defensive spell such as sheild... I feel it will still provoke attack


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, we all know my vote. Normally I'd be gung hoe kill kobolds, but I'm trying something new this time


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm guessing we are going to have a 50/50 split...Zazz is for A) fighting. He'd rather get the advantage now than be outnumbered when it is there turn to attack us. Also, we'd be doing out jobs.

I mean, after all:



			
				Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Caravans traveling to and from the town have recently been assaulted by kobold bandits in a series of ambushes; in fact the kobolds have gone so far as to raid several outlying farms. *You agree to help the townsfolk, and after making appropriate preparations you set out to find the source of the kobold problem--and destroy it.*




Emphasis is mine.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

heh.... Laz is weak... he's gonna take the path of least resistance this time... it won't always be that way though heh


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Alright, it looks like we have a conflict of intentions. Aust has the highest initiative, so I'm going to allow a vote here before resolving the action. If you vote for combat, we'll play it as if Aust's attempt to stop you was his action for the surprise round, and the rest plays out according to your already stated actions. If you vote to go for diplomacy, I'll allow everyone else to take back your stated action until that plays out.
> 
> So let's see a show of hands.
> Are you for A) fighting, or B) diplomacy?
> ...




I think it is quite obvious what Norbrit's vote will be, and mine too, for that matter.   All for fighting.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 23, 2007)

you set out to find the source of the kobold problem--and destroy it.


Just because the kobolds are being bandits doesn't mean that they are the actually problem.  Maybe we can turn the kobolds into helping us, with whatever the real threat is, and get the kobolds to stop.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

As I suspected, we are split: 2 for fighting, 2 for diplomacy.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, not trying to be a jerk, but I have the initiative.  I mean if you want to go ahead and bowl Aust over and attack anyways, you're free to do so, but Aust's action will stand as is


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Well, not trying to be a jerk, but I have the initiative.  I mean if you want to go ahead and bowl Aust over and attack anyways, you're free to do so, but Aust's action will stand as is




It's all good.  We'd have ended up fighting anyway, even if they did want to talk.  I already had Norbrit's dialogue planned and ready to go.

... but now I'll save that one for later.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 28, 2007)

I have updated treasure and XP in the first post of the rogues gallery.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 5, 2007)

Ivellious: are you still with us?


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I had a small problem with internet and moving, but I'm still here.  Sorry about that


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 6, 2007)

No sweat. I'll post an update tonight.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> No sweat. I'll post an update tonight.





Excellent!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 8, 2007)

Ivellious: Which spell are you dropping for _CLW_?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 10, 2007)

Sorry, Rathan, it would have taken two full rounds to do everything you posted for that round.  

Retrieve potion -- move action
Take potion -- standard action
Stand up -- move action
Cast spell -- standard action


----------



## Ivellious (May 10, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Ivellious: Which spell are you dropping for _CLW_?




I dunno why, but I thought I had one prepared CLW, but I'll drop divine favor, and sanctuary


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2007)

not a problem Vigwyn.. i didn't know if we were into combat rounds when he healed me.. I thought it started after that... my mistake... Laz will stand up and cast next round he's able to


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Hello Vigwyn,

I apologize for intruding upon your game thread, but I hope you don't mind if I ask you a question about the maps you use for this game. Are you hand drawing the maps on graph paper, and then scanning them? Or, is there a computer program that allows you to use that blue tile background and draw in the map as you go? I ask because I think your maps look very simple (old school), yet highly functional and effective.

Again, sorry to interrupt. Thanks for your time!

-Sebastian


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2007)

ahhh I see we have a fan of the IC thread.... badass.. I love to know our rp is being viewed and watched make me feel like a proud papa heh


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 11, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Are you hand drawing the maps on graph paper, and then scanning them? Or, is there a computer program that allows you to use that blue tile background and draw in the map as you go?



I'm just drawing it with plain old pencil on plain old graph paper, then scanning it in whenever the party sees more. Then I insert the image into PowerPoint where I add text. You can then group everything, select it, and save it as a JPEG. (Really, any number of programs would be useful for this part.)

In other PbP games, I have used more complicated methods, but I thought plain old graph paper would be more appropriate to the feel I wanted to foster in this particular game.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

I jst use excel to draw the maps for my games. Not as old school as Vigwyn's, though, so they don't have that cool feeling to them.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I jst use excel to draw the maps for my games. Not as old school as Vigwyn's, though, so they don't have that cool feeling to them.



I'm not very conversant with Excel, unfortunately. There wouldn't be a tutorial for the program that pertains to making maps, would there?


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I jst use excel to draw the maps for my games. Not as old school as Vigwyn's, though, so they don't have that cool feeling to them.




And here I am getting all photoshoppy and stuff with mine.  A sample, just for the hell of it, is attached here (can't give away too much because Ivellious is actually playing in that game).


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Wow, your maps are definitely nice, IG! I've attached a sample of what I've been doing in excel below...not nearly as detailed and nice, but fairly quick to do.


(Also, sorry to hijack the OOC thread here, Vigwyn! Hope you don't mind!)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> (Also, sorry to hijack the OOC thread here, Vigwyn! Hope you don't mind!)



No sweat. I'm actually getting a kick out of seeing what other people are doing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 11, 2007)

Ivellious and Rhun:

I'm trying to resolve the action for this round, but am a little confused by your posts. K3 and K4 are already down. The only kobold that's up and that you can see right now is K2--its torso is sticking up over the top of the 10' high barricade, so it cannot be engaged in melee unless you climb up the barricade.

Please let me know whether you would like to revise your posts.


----------



## Ivellious (May 11, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion.  I thought that there was more than one up, but Aust is still trying the dipolmatic route.  Might even have a better effect since he's the only one left .  Other than that Aust just moves to where he could attempt to engage the kobold, which means climbing the damn wall  :\


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Appears I was confused to...will update my IC post now.


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Wow, your maps are definitely nice, IG! I've attached a sample of what I've been doing in excel below...not nearly as detailed and nice, but fairly quick to do.
> 
> 
> (Also, sorry to hijack the OOC thread here, Vigwyn! Hope you don't mind!)




My method isn't quick, but it could be a lot slower, really.  Layer styles help a lot. Each thing is on its own layer as well (walls, tiles, doors, furniture, secret doors, etc.) so I can turn off anything I don't want the PCs to see before I crop a section and upload it.

I've also got a city map with streets and buildings on a few layers above that one.  I'm actually quite proud of how it all turned out.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 13, 2007)

Ivellious: I'm not aware of that rule, but I've certainly been wrong before.   

In any event, let's just go with what I've already posted and assume you already made the climb attempt.


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2007)

Everything ok?  Our game seems to have come to a stand-still.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Everything ok?  Our game seems to have come to a stand-still.




Vigwyn had noted that he would be out of pocket for a few days...


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

Here is the explanation:



			
				Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Please note: I have a medical procedure scheduled for Wednesday for which general anasthesia is required. So I have to start getting ready for it tomorrow, and will likely feel groggy well into Thursday. Because of this, I will probably not update for a few days. But, I will be greatly looking forward to getting back to the game as soon as possible!


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vigwyn had noted that he would be out of pocket for a few days...




Ya know, I thought I'd read something about that before, and actually looked for it before I posted this, but couldn't find it and so thought I was imagining things.  Guess I'm not as crazy as I thought, eh? 

Thanks.  Good to know at least one of my games will be continuing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 19, 2007)

Oh yes, this game will most definitely be continuing! I'm having way too much fun to quit now.  

Unfortunately, the medical procedure turned out to be a little more serious than I had originally supposed, and I am still recovering. However, I think I should be able to post an update late tomorrow night.

Vig


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Oh yes, this game will most definitely be continuing! I'm having way too much fun to quit now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the medical procedure turned out to be a little more serious than I had originally supposed, and I am still recovering. However, I think I should be able to post an update late tomorrow night.
> 
> Vig





I'm going out of town tomorrow, but will be back Sunday night; I should be able to post then, or early Monday.

I'm glad you are recovering and will be able to get back into things soon.


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2007)

Rathan,

I realize I'm not the DM here, but I'm going to offer my two cents anyway.

It seems that it'd make more sense to bump the ooc thread--this one--instead of the in-game thread, just to avoid mindless clutter over there.  To me, at least, it makes it hard to recap, especially after periods of inactivity like we're currently experiencing, if the IC thread is mucked up with stuff that doesn't belong.

I apologize if it seems that I'm stepping out of line here; as I said, it's just my two cents.

... now back to our regularly scheduled dungeon crawl.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 20, 2007)

Industrygothica is correct on this one. See rule 6 from the etiquette post.

While you're there, please take a peak at rule 3 again, too.


----------



## Rathan (May 21, 2007)

my apologies all... I was concerned as to the inactivity... and I'll try to watch the third person speak as well 

-Rathan


----------



## industrygothica (May 28, 2007)

I am SO resisting the urge for a boisterous "So whadya see, Elf?"    

-IG


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 2, 2007)

If anybody wants to spell out exactly what the party is going to do here, that would be great. I think I have the basic idea, but I don't want to assume too much. Anyone casting any spells or anything before the attack?


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> If anybody wants to spell out exactly what the party is going to do here, that would be great. I think I have the basic idea, but I don't want to assume too much. Anyone casting any spells or anything before the attack?




The way I see it: Zazz is going to borrow Norbrit's bow to take out the kobold down the hall as quietly as possible, staying to the western side of the corridor.  When the shot is confirmed, Norbrit is going to attempt to lure the dire weasel back to the southern end of the corridor to set up a flanking opportunity for Zazz.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 3, 2007)

Works for me.

However, I don't think Zazz will be able to stay hidden while moving across the southern mouth of the larger corridor (there is nothing to offer cover). So, perhaps he can snipe from the Eastern side, then move over to the west. I'll allow all of that to happen as part of the surprise round, to reward creativity.  

I'll try to get up a post tonight.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like a couple of the PCs have been off the boards for a while.  :\ 

Are you guys still interested in playing this game? If so, I can try to recruit a couple more players.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

I am still here and interested. I was just waiting on some feedback from the rest of the group before I decided to have Zazz do anymore scouting.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 13, 2007)

I am still very interested in playing this game.  I love playing Norbrit, and would hate to have to  put him on the shelf so soon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

I am 100% in agreement with IG. And I love the interaction between Norbit and Zazz. They defintely have that "we're long-time friends but we don't want to admit it" vibe going.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright, let's keep it going!  

I will NPC Lazarius and Aust for the time being. If their players don't show back up for several more days, I will start to look for replacement players.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 23, 2007)

There is some recruiting activity over in the re-opened recruitment thread in case you guys want to keep an eye on that.

(Rathan and Ivellious: I'm sorry, but it has been weeks since you've been on the boards and at this point I have to look for replacements in order to keep the game going. I don't think it would be very fun for Rhun and industrygothica if half the party were NPCs.)

I'll post in the IC thread today or tonight.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 23, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> There is some recruiting activity over in the re-opened recruitment thread in case you guys want to keep an eye on that.
> 
> (Rathan and Ivellious: I'm sorry, but it has been weeks since you've been on the boards and at this point I have to look for replacements in order to keep the game going. I don't think it would be very fun for Rhun and industrygothica if half the party were NPCs.)
> 
> I'll post in the IC thread today or tonight.





I've been keeping an eye on it.  Looks good.  Have those that are interested read the IC thread?  What do they think?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 24, 2007)

I have now asked them to, and to consider whether it's the kind of game they'd want to play in before actually applying.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 24, 2007)

Please go check out the two new submissions in the recruitment thread. Please look for both accuracy and fit for the game.

If you guys like them, we'll do something of a "soft reset", with everybody going back to full health and resources and with the action starting off exactly where you are now, only with the two new characters replacing the old.

Let me know what you think.

Vig


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 24, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Please go check out the two new submissions in the recruitment thread. Please look for both accuracy and fit for the game.
> 
> If you guys like them, we'll do something of a "soft reset", with everybody going back to full health and resources and with the action starting off exactly where you are now, only with the two new characters replacing the old.
> 
> ...





I haven't really checked for accuracy or anything, but both submissions seem solid enough.  I think Rain would need some boosting, but he said he wants to keep the stats that way, so...  Either way, they both look good at first glance to me.

*edit* 

Didn't realize Doghead had already modified Rain, so scratch that part.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I like them, too. Thoughts, Rhun?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> There is some recruiting activity over in the re-opened recruitment thread in case you guys want to keep an eye on that.




Maybe I am just being dumb, but I can't find the recruitment thread!!! And though I haven't checked out the PCs yet, I believe I know Doghead's Rain character...if I am not mistaken, i played her brother in a rather short-lived game.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Maybe I am just being dumb, but I can't find the recruitment thread!!! And though I haven't checked out the PCs yet, I believe I know Doghead's Rain character...if I am not mistaken, i played her brother in a rather short-lived game.



Here's the link.

Would it be a problem that you have previously played with this character in a different context? If so, I can look for another arcane caster.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Here's the link.
> 
> Would it be a problem that you have previously played with this character in a different context? If so, I can look for another arcane caster.





Nope, not a problem at all.

I've looked over both the character concepts, and they both look good to me.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Nope, not a problem at all.
> 
> I've looked over both the character concepts, and they both look good to me.



Cool. Based on positive feedback from the two of you, I will go ahead and invite them over.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, folks, we are hereby attempting a "soft reset". Everything is as I have described it right up until this moment. Zazz has come back from around the corner, and is describing to the rest of the party what he saw and heard in the prison area.

The only difference is that Aust and Lazarius are now Rain and Cyrus, and everybody is at full hp, spells, etc.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the invitation. I'll carry on with the dark green text and I'm happy to have Vigwyn roll for me.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey ControlFreak,

Your cleric should have 19 hit points, not 16. Vigwyn was kind enough to give all the PCs the _Toughness_ feat for free.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Personally, I think that diplomacy would be more interesting .. but Cyrus is always in favor of what the group wants when it doens't involve undead (which he always wants to kill). If the group is undecided, Cyrus wants luck to decide (hence, a coin that seems lucky to him at the time).

CF


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey ControlFreak,
> 
> Your cleric should have 19 hit points, not 16. Vigwyn was kind enough to give all the PCs the _Toughness_ feat for free.




I hadn't seen that .. thanks


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that diplomacy would be more interesting .. but Cyrus is always in favor of what the group wants when it doens't involve undead (which he always wants to kill). If the group is undecided, Cyrus wants luck to decide (hence, a coin that seems lucky to him at the time).
> 
> CF





Zazz and Norbrit aren't really diplomatically minded, especially after being sent sliding down a trapped stairway, getting their bodies torn up, and being flamed by fire-breathing freaks.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey! Two ooc threads. Isn't that cheating or something. No wonder I felt like I was only hearing half a conversation 

Hey Rhun, yeah, Rain was from ... well I can't remember the name of the game. I can't even remember who was in it. Halfrogman? I am getting senile.

What was I saying again?

Oh yeah, so this is where we hang out then? 

*CF* -  "Its heads, whatever heads is." That had me laughing out loud. Nice.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, so this is where we hang out then?





This is where we hang out, yes.  So welcome!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 29, 2007)

Ha! I'm loving the roleplaying, guys. Keep it up!  

In fact, take an extra 50 XP each for roleplaying. I'll note in on the first post in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2007)

Lazaruis is up in the RG thread. His skills were out also. His class skills went up a rank to 5, the cross class skills went down to 2.5 ranks. I'm not a crunch junky really. Its just that its my weekend, and the weather is terrible.

I also just discovered that sorcerers can't quicken spells. That really suxxors. I've never done it, obviously, but I always wanted to try it with a fighter/sorcerer combination. Like Rain. Oh well, looks like I'll have to try it with psionics.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 30, 2007)

Let's try to minimize the in-game time we devote to this interaction, so that the other players can get back in the action.  

Bottom line, Idruma will tell you that the kobolds here all work for Tazex as warriors/bandits. Idruma has been pressed into service here as Tazex's prison keeper. The rest of the tribe, including Idruma's family, still live in a village 30 miles away, where they are no harm to anyone.

Idruma is willing to help you, but she can't just leave, as Tazex would go back to the village and kill her family. In order to escape, she must kill Tazex and his warriors. She does not think that you and she alone would be strong enough to defeat Tazex and his minions, so at this point she would rather kill you than team up with you. However, if she finds out about the rest of the party, and you can convince her to trust you, she will gladly work with anyone strong enough to help her kill Tazex and escape.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, if his life in on the line, Zazz will certainly volunteer his help and the help of his companions to kill this Tazex. It is in line with keeping with their goals anyway.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 3, 2007)

doghead: Zazz is also able to speak Draconic. That is how he was able to understand the conversation between Idruma and G'nurken. However, Idruma also speaks Common as well as Draconic. That is how she spoke to Zazz in the kitchen (she didn't know right away that he could speak Draconic--that is, until he mentioned that he overheard her conversation with G'nurken) and how she is speaking to the group now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you all okay with me just having you pile into the room, ready for anything? If so, I'll have a post up tomorrow night.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Are you all okay with me just having you pile into the room, ready for anything? If so, I'll have a post up tomorrow night.




Sounds fabulous to me.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2007)

Can't go wrong with piling in!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright. I'll work up a post now. It should be up in less than an hour.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 16, 2007)

doghead-

Just FYI, I'll need your actions for this round also.

Vig


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll have a post up tonight.

Vig


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Just wanted to post a note to say I am really enjoying this game, Vigwyn.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey IG, I got your email...but it wouldn't let me email you back. Which game were you talking about?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey IG, I got your email...but it wouldn't let me email you back. Which game were you talking about?




Legend of the Ripper.  Ironically enough, it's another DCC, like this one.  Rayex has disappeared, and needs replacing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post a note to say I am really enjoying this game, Vigwyn.



Thanks! I really appreciate the positive feedback.  

I feel bad that my IC posting has slowed down somewhat of late, but my RL has been extremely busy over the last few months, and probably will be for some time to come. So, I guess there's nothing for it. I hope the slow pace doesn't detract too much from the game.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Thanks! I really appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I feel bad that my IC posting has slowed down somewhat of late, but my RL has been extremely busy over the last few months, and probably will be for some time to come. So, I guess there's nothing for it. I hope the slow pace doesn't detract too much from the game.





RL happens.  Don't worry about it. Personally, I'd rather the game continue at a pace you can handle then to see you get frustrated and end the game because you can't keep up. So, take your time!


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 6, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Thanks! I really appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I feel bad that my IC posting has slowed down somewhat of late, but my RL has been extremely busy over the last few months, and probably will be for some time to come. So, I guess there's nothing for it. I hope the slow pace doesn't detract too much from the game.



Life happens 

I've been swamped at work and doing my best to check here every day, but I know I missed a couple. However, I'm enjoying the game and hoping it continues at any pace.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2007)

ooc - Transmuters

Yeah, as CF said, "life happens".

I've not been getting on line every day myself, which is why I've been trying to include Lazarius' intentions for the next few rounds of actions. Feel free to use them to ghost Laz if you want to get a post up.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the understanding, guys.

doghead, I will keep that in mind and try to take it into account when posting updates.

ControlFreak, you can subscribe to the thread to get an email when a new post has been added to the thread since your last visit. That way, you don't have to manually check.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

An ogre? Are you freaking kidding? Somebody is going to get splattered, and I have a feeling it is going to be an elf!!!


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> An ogre? Are you freaking kidding? Somebody is going to get splattered, and I have a feeling it is going to be an elf!!!




Eh.. heh.. I wouldn't be so sure about that.  But what I supposed to do?!  It was too cool of a visual to pass up! 

Besides, we should at least get a bonus for higher ground, no?  And Norbrit's switched to two hands for a little added damage, and with a charge at that...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Besides, we should at least get a bonus for higher ground, no?  And Norbrit's switched to two hands for a little added damage, and with a charge at that...





Keep your fingers crossed; maybe one of us will score a crit and we can take it down before it attacks! If not, we could be in trouble. And unfortunately, DC25 is just too high for Zazz to chance trying to tumble past the ogre. A failure on that roll means AoO; a hit means Zazz is down.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2007)

ooc - Transmuters

I don't know why, but I get the feeling that the ogre is not exactly as it seems. Oh well, time will tell.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I get the feeling that the ogre is not exactly as it seems. Oh well, time will tell.





Time and rampant deaths. An ogre is a TPK for a 2nd level party if luck isn't on their side.


----------



## doghead (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey CF, nice come back. It had me laughing out loud.

As for luck, we have Kord.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey CF, nice come back. It had me laughing out loud.




Agreed...it made me laugh as well.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 8, 2007)

Indeed.  I think we have some awesome roleplaying in this group.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll have a post up tomorrow night. Hang in there, we are in the final stretch!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 31, 2007)

Love your style, Control Freak!

I'll put up a post Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry for the slow posting on my part, Vigwyn...just had a lot going on.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 2, 2007)

No sweat. Trust me, I completely understand!


----------



## ControlFreak (Sep 4, 2007)

Is there anything I can do while trapped in the cube? Can I hear people outside? Can I move? etc.

Thanks 

Cyrus


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 5, 2007)

For all you know right now, this is just a big, hollow, glass cube. You can see and hear through it as if it was made of panes of window glass. You can move around freely in the 4 enclosed squares, but you are closed in on all 4 sides and on the top.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 12, 2007)

You will be walking into a 5' wide hallway, and I need to have the marching order.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Everybody,

I need to have current HP levels for everyone, please.

Vig


----------



## doghead (Sep 24, 2007)

ooc - Transmuters

I think Laz is at full hit points - 13.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2007)

I think Norbrit is too, at 24.  Actually, I thought we all were, to be honest.  Has anyone taken any damage since doghead and Control Freak joined?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I think Norbrit is too, at 24.  Actually, I thought we all were, to be honest.  Has anyone taken any damage since doghead and Control Freak joined?




I think that Zazz is down 3 or 4 points. I will look back and get his current HP posted.


Zazz is at 10 of 14...updated in the IC thread.


----------



## ControlFreak (Sep 26, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

I haven't taken any damage yet.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 29, 2007)

ControlFreak,

It looks like you haven't been on the boards in a few days. I hope everything is OK. In order to keep the game moving, if you don't get a chance to post by around 10 p.m. tonight (Central Time), I will go ahead and pick your actions for you until you make it back to the boards.

Vig


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 2, 2007)

ControlFreak:

Do you mean magic weapon or spiritual weapon?

Vig


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Magic Weapon .. he will cast on his mace


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry about my delay in posting .. unfortunately, the notification from this board is pointed at the wrong email and I've been unsuccessful in changing it to the right email address. I'm trying to remember to check each day, but there have been more than a few lapses.

CF


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm .. this time it looks like it might have worked .. if so you can expect my replies much quicker


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 3, 2007)

No sweat. My posting has been quite slow since the birth of the baby and the increased work load, so I am not one to complain. I am just glad you have all stuck with the game, and hope that it is still enjoyable, even at the slower pace.  

Vig


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2007)

Still here. Haven't had a chance to check the ic thread yet. One my way there.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone want to do anything else, or is the party basically ready to leave the dungeon and wrap up the adventure?

Vig


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, we seem to have explored the place in its entirety, judging from the map. So, I think leaving may be the only option left.


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 21, 2007)

I realize my posting was spotty there for a bit, but I think I have the notifications working in a way now that if we continued with another adventure I could keep up.

That being said, it does look like it's time to wrap this up.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I'm a little curious about the statue that just decided to turn around and forget about us.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for playing, folks. I had a great time!

The statue was set to fight as long as a fight was going on in the dais room or the cube room. It started to make its way in when the fight with Tazex started, but you dropped Tazex right before the statue arrived. Given that you all reacted to the statue with cautious waiting, the fighting was basically over, so it went peacefully back to its spot in the cube room.

Because my life has become so much more busy with the baby and the increased responsibilities at work, I am unlikely to run another full-size game any time soon. However, I might try to run a quick one-on-one with 3.5E rules before 4th Edition comes out next year. If so, I will put up a recruiting thread, and any of you guys would certainly be a welcome player.

Thanks again!

Vig


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a great time playing in your game, Vigwyn. Thanks for running it. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2007)

ooc - Transmuters

As far as Lazaruis is concerned, the statue left rather than face his wrath 

In my four years of pbp at Enworld, this is the first game that I have been in that has actually played out to its conclusion. Yeah!

So RIP Lazarius. It has been a pleasure playing you.

It has also been a pleasure to play in this game. It would be my pleasure to game again with you again, either as fellow player or in one of my own humble little games.

doghead
aka thotd.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2007)

So, this is what it is like when we reach the end of a game?  Funny, I too have never seen it before. 

I enjoyed playing with you all, and Vig, thank you for running such a well executed game.  I will miss playing Norbrit immensely; he quickly became one of my favorite characters ever, online or off.  Maybe I will find a place for him somewhere else, and hopefully his friends will be able to join him.

Until then...

-IG


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 25, 2007)

I know what you guys mean. I have been a player in many PbP games, and never has one actually run to completion.

However, I have now DM'ed 4 online games. All but one has made it all the way to completion. The one that died early did so during the board crash of several months ago (actually, probably more than a year now   ). After the crash destroyed a huge chunk of our game, we were just too dispirited to go on. Too bad, too, because that was a nice adventure.

Anyway, if any of you decide to DM a game, please keep me in mind as a potential player. I'd like to get to the end of a game as a _player_ someday, too!  

Vig


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Anyway, if any of you decide to DM a game, please keep me in mind as a potential player. I'd like to get to the end of a game as a _player_ someday, too!





I may be looking to start another game up soon, so keep your eyes open!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 26, 2007)

I definitely will. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I may be looking to start another game up soon, so keep your eyes open!





Hmm.. wonder if there's any room for a 2nd level dwarf with a spiffy new axe.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

Vigwyn, if your still watching this thread I'd like to know if you're still up for playing a fightery-type character in my Red Hand of Doom game. Dr. Zombie has been particularly slow on the posting and after all the trouble I'd really like to see if I can get you in if you're up for it.


----------



## Ashlock (May 9, 2013)

Hey, guys. I just stumbled on this thread now....several years late. I wrote this adventure for Goodman Games (it was my first published module), and just glancing through these pages, it sounds like you had fun. This just makes me happy. 

That is all.


----------

